# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Разграничение скорости доступа к Internet

## sdg17

Подскажите пожалуйсто! 

Есть сеть 5 компьютеров + Adsl интернет, существует ли возможность на аппаратном уровне (какое тогда оборудование использовать) упралять скоростью интернета для каждого клиента. Просьба варианты с использованием дополниетльного ПК не рассматривать.
Или  может есть возможность установки программ-клиентов на каждый ПК которые будут искуственно распределять Интернет трафик (при этом скорость обмена по локалке не уменьшится).

Заранее благодарен...

----------


## dwag

> Подскажите пожалуйсто! 
> 
> Есть сеть 5 компьютеров + Adsl интернет, существует ли возможность на аппаратном уровне (какое тогда оборудование использовать) упралять скоростью интернета для каждого клиента. Просьба варианты с использованием дополниетльного ПК не рассматривать.
> Или  может есть возможность установки программ-клиентов на каждый ПК которые будут искуственно распределять Интернет трафик (при этом скорость обмена по локалке не уменьшится).
> 
> Заранее благодарен...


Я пользуюсь программой Tmeter. Это счетчик трафика на файрвольном движке. Там можно и скоростью управлять и лимит ставить и еще много прибамбасов.

----------


## sdg17

Так я понимаю для этого нужен один ПК в качестве сервера, а хотелось бы иметь 5 равноценных участников сети, при этом с равными скоростями в Интернете, а то один качет а остальные почту забрать не могут ...

----------


## sdg17

Плиз помогите ... не оставайтесь равнодушными...

----------


## mobi

попробуй HandyCache и сжимающий прокси Toonel.net хотя может и не
помочь но всё же

----------


## Kimmeriez

Ну, тут есть два пути. Либо покопаться в настройках модема (аппаратно, как сказано), либо на одном компе поставить прокси и его же на этот прокси завязать, чтоб тоже не качал. Ну, а для прокси есть целая куча прог. Я к примеру пользую UserGate.

----------


## asd_rojd

я так понимаю что у тебя будет стоять достаточно тупой для этого дела АДСЛ, если бы был бы умный то думаю денег бы и на отдельный комп бы хватило, по этому могу сказать одно, если есть 5 баксов то бери реалтек 2ю сетевую к ней цепляй адсл, на том ящике ставь юзергейт и всем перенастрой гейт на этот ящик, и будет тебе счастье....но в идеале я бы лично посоветовал найти 1й пень пондять на нем фрибсд, и поставить динамическое деление канала от каличества текущих подключений.... и тогда уж точно все буду довольны....цена вопроса думаю сейчас 50 баксов, как это делается есть в нете...

----------

